# Re: [EVDL] power steering RX7



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] power steering RX7*

Jerry (and Nathan),
Although I've always had a manual steering box in the '79 RX-7, and can't
help Nathan, I am curious if you are going to sell another book when you get 
your RX-7 conversion done?:
http://www.ev-convert.com/
Suck Amps,
BB

>Date: Mon, 29 Sep 2008 14:40:52 -0500
>From: "Gerald Wagner"
>
>Hi Nathan, I am converting a 1986 RX-7. Do you have any pictures of your
>conversion? I am powering mine with twelve 12 volt 100 ah. Hawker Odyssey
>2150's
>
>A couple of comments on your question. I have a 1988 RX-7 parts car also
>and it has power steering, but my '86 has a manual box. The power steering
>pump on the '88 also powers the anti-lock brakes. How are you dealing with
>that?
>
>Did you have to modify the suspension for the battery weight? My batteries
>will weigh 900 lbs. Thanks for any help you can give.
>
>Jerry in Melbourne, FL.
>
>


> Nathan Stowe <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >>
> >> Hi All,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] power steering RX7*

Well, so far I'm a one book author. The S-10 has a more general audience,
but the Mazda is too specialized to write about.

I might write another book if the conversion market stays hot. Something
with more meat to it. I have sold over 400 ebooks so far, but as the price
of gas goes down the book sales follow.

Jerry

On Tue, Sep 30, 2008 at 4:27 PM, Dave (Battery Boy) Hawkins <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Jerry (and Nathan),
> > Although I've always had a manual steering box in the '79 RX-7, and can't
> ...


----------

